
Exercising Software Freedom on Firefox - j605
http://jordi.inversethought.com/blog/exercising-software-freedom-on-firefox/
======
ktpsns
I don't understand why people dislike XUL so much. In the "HTML was not
intended for application GUIs but for documents" debate (which is at least
currently popular on hacker news), XUL would be the answer of the FOSS XML
ecosystem, a hybrid between classical gui layout engines/gui toolkits
(Gtk/Qt/MFC/Cocoa/whatever) and all the XML/JavaScript ecosystem web Devs
like.

Maybe XUL is regarded outdated like Java Swing, but that's just a matter of
software maintenance, isn't it? I really don't understand what's bad at XUL.

